# unusual clamps does anyone know what they are?



## 19mclaren80 (Mar 2, 2015)

Does anyone know what this is used for, or what the proper name is? The only thing I can think of is thar it is some kind of corner clamp. This is my first posting so please forgive me if this is not the right place.
Thanks guys!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It could be called a picture frame jig or a miter joint jig. It is used to hold two pieces of wood at right angles to each other so you can cut a 45° miter on the edge of each piece after which the pieces are glued and clamped until dry.


----------



## 19mclaren80 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you Ron for your reply. I thought it might be the samething but I can't find anything that closely resembles what was bought for me. I know the picture is hard to view so I appreciate you giving a go at it.


----------

